# Starting From Scratch



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

All,

I want to learn to fly fish. I am starting from scratch. It there a fly fishing school or business who conducts fly fishing classes (equipment, casting, etc). I will need help choosing the right equipment. I will need help with casting etc...This is something I have wanted to do for a long time. I have been fishing (baitcast/spinning) my whole life. I just need to know how to get started. I dont even know where to buy flies for the fresh and saltwater species in our area. Any help to get started would be appreciated...

Thanks,
PT


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Is Bayou City Angler still open? How about Fishing Tackle Unlimited? Maybe thereâ€™s an Orvis around. Bass Pro might still have some classes. 

Hard to know if any of these have survived the recent Covid craziness. 

Some guides could possibly give advice and or lessons. 

Lotâ€™s of Youtube tutorials out there. Bill Gammel over in Baytown did a nice series of lesson videos. 

If you can find the fish and spot fish and fish sign and understand structure, your are mostly there. Then, itâ€™s just getting a fly in the range of the fish. 

Practice is great and lessons are fine, but nothing makes up on the job learning, being out on the water fishing.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

You might look up local flyfishing clubs, or ask around. Like you're doing now. Most flyfishers are happy to give advice on a setup and then throw in an hour teaching you to cast. Bad news, though. It can be like the rabbit hole in Alice in Wonderland. First time you cast into a pod of reds, you're done. Next step is shopping poling skiffs......


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the advice. I have been in the Orvis store in the woodlands. It looked to be mostly clothes with a few rods on a back shelf. I will check next with Bass Pro and FTU....


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I would avoid Basspro their equipment is poor and all they want is a sell. FTU is a much better option. The one on I 10 has good people that will steer you right. They should be able to line you up with an instructor, and he can help you with equipment. You may want to search this site, there are a lot of threads for beginners. And if you have specific questions feel free to ask.
Fly fishing isn't hard it just takes a little effort. 
Good luck and be safe


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*PD...thanks*

Thanks....I had forgotten about that FTU. I am actually much closer to that one than the one down south. I will swing by there. Much appreciated...


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I really like Andy Packmore. He has moved over to Gordy & Sons from FTU. They have a casting pool at the Gordy & Sons store. Marco Enriquez also works there and is another good guy.

Good luck with your journey,
Joe


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Might check with that Orvis store, I know the one close to me here in Dallas has beginners classes most of the year, but who knows what they're doing right now. Went when I first started up, it was good as an introduction to equipment, etc. Spent the second half casting in the parking lot. They have some advanced lessons as well.
As was stated earlier, practice is important, but time on the water is invaluable. It's a lot different on the water, especially salt conditions if you go to the surf.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*FTU*

Went to FTU....Eyes nearly popped out when I picked up the first rod and it was 750+. I wouldnt mind spending more if I was really proficient. I am probably going to go with one of the $200 starter kits they have. The also showed me the looped weight forward line that sells for about $90 per. I imagine I can find line, leader, and tippet material on Amazon for a better price. Any suggestions there? I know this is an expensive sport. I dont mind that so much. I just want to work my way up on the things that I can/should. Are there 3 -5 fly patterns that ya'll would recommend to dink around with at some of the local lakes and retention ponds? I might make a trip to the Guadalupe. It is pretty close. Has anyone here done it?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Aventik Fly Fishing Line Float Saltwater Line Big Flies Tarpon Surf Line II 33ft Aggressive Head Short Front Taper Longer Rear Taper Ultra Low Stretch Core Dual-Tone Welded Loops Line. 

$18 on Amazon. Looks decent. 

For the bass pond
Olive or dark Woolly bugger, sizes 6-10
Deer hair diver/dahlberg divers sizes 4-1/0
Black nosed Dace bucktail streamer size 6-10
Clouser, chartreuse, olive, white size 4-8
Sneaky Pete sizes 6-12


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are looking for a good rod at a reasonable price look at the TFO Mangrove at $130. If you think you are going to fish salt get the 8wt. For a reel the Redington Behemoth at $120 is all you need. For a line I would go with a name brand. RIO, Scientific Angler, and Cortland have lines in the$59 range that are ok. The line is the most important so don't skimp on it.
For freshwater flies to start with, I would recommend yellow pepper, white clouser, and bend back.
Good luck and be safe


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Most fly line is way overpriced. Thatâ€™s obviously my opinion, but Iâ€™ve had everything from the lowest of the low Maxcatch to premiere high end SA, Rio, Airflo lines, etc. No doubt the high end stuff is better, but is absolutely necessary for our LMB or redfish, no way I say. 

Same for rods, reels, the rest of it. Spend $2,000 or more on the set up, it wonâ€™t make you catch more redfish or bass or have a better time doing it. 

Iâ€™ve got fly rods that run $50 to $500 plus. The $500 might be better than the $50 one, but is in necessary, no way. 

Donâ€™t be fooled by some sales person that you must spend a ton to get it done. It ainâ€™t true, not for fish around here.


----------



## 8wtcharters (Sep 15, 2020)

I am going to agree with Backcast. Call Gordy & Sons in Houston. Andy, Baron, Marco, can get you casting in no time. The whole crew at Gordy are top notch. Not to mention the casting pond is amazing. They also have top notch gear to get you all setup. Enjoy the sport!


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Gordy and Sons...*

Thanks....I am going to get in touch with Gordy and Sons...I appreciate all of the great feedback....


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Fly fishing club*

CHECK OUT TEXAS FLY FISHERS .GREAT CLUB WITH LOTS OF HELPFUL PEOPLE.THEY MEET ONCE A MONTH ALWAYS HAVE GREAT SPEAKERS .THEY HAVE FLY TYING CLASSES ,CASTING INSTUCTORS,OUTINGS,ie,anything to do with flyfishing.Speaking as past VP and saltwater outings chairman in past years.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Winx51 (Jul 10, 2018)

Get something cheap and then take a few casting lessons. Then put in the time and practice what you learned. Practice, practice and practice some more. Ease into it.


----------

